# A Cover & Case Breakdown aka: The World According to Octochick



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I would say there are covers out there to suit almost every personality... I have been reading a lot of threads asking "which one?" And with new Kindle owners every day, I thought I would try to create one cohesive breakdown. I have not tried all covers and cases but I have tried many and 
have read reviews and reports on most of the others. Feel free to add your thoughts and info, if I have missed anything.

Amazon Cover: This is a slim, no frills cover that many like because of the ease of use with the hinge system and relatively low cost. 
Negs, no closure and a little on the blah side, looks wise and Amazon logo on front. (Some crafty people have done some
nice makeovers though.)

M-Edge: Sleek and a large variety of colors to choose from, as well as a few different styles and materials (leather and non leather) medium priced. 
Neg, they are a bit bulky as right now they include a space for a light, which is not something everyone wants.

Cole Haan: Another slim fit choice, I had a soft style tan. Very soft, beautiful feel, was very nice to hold while reading.
Negs: High priced (99.00 and up), fit was a little funky on mine (though I understand that has been corrected) no closure, I have read the 
more expensive "woven" styles are hard to fold back.

Bobarra: These are new to a lot of people on this board but I ordered one for my K1 way back when (Nov.08 ), cool fabrics and interesting design, this I think would appeal to the stylish and hip. Good for travelers too. Should offer more than adequate protection for your K.
Negs: a little pricy for what they are, bulky. Mine did not fold back comfortably and reading my Kindle in it was tough. Also the magnetic closure did not stay closed. I returned it. They may have improved these flaws. Also, check return policy if you buy direct. I suggest buying through Amazon.

Strangedog: I have never tried these but have only heard good things, funky, unusual designs. Not my taste, but for those who do like it
it is something different.
Negs: hard to get, these are made by one very nice but eccentric guy and availability is sporadic. I have heard of people who have kind of stalked his site waiting for a cover to be posted, they sell out with in minutes.

Oberon:: This is my cover of choice, beautiful hand tooled leather covers in a variety of unique designs and colors. These are like a pieces of art. The provide excellent protection and give your Kindle the feel of a real book. Folds back surprisingly easily and only becomes better with use.
Great, small company too, often willing to do custom orders if they can, so just ask.
Negs: Heavier than some may want. On the pricier side $75, but well worth the price in terms of quality. Very distinctive, the look may not be for everyone. Also not returnable (unless they make a mistake with your order) but you can probably sell your cover on the sell board here in less than a day.

Little Buttons: Oh, almost forgot these. These are hand crafted covers made by an Etsy seller and recently posted about here. She made the first one for her own Kindle and they are a nice, artsy alternative to conventional covers. Right now she only has 4 listed but I have seen her post more and you might look at her "sold" list for more options. 
Negs: Look a bit stiff and hard to fold back, she posted she had not really considered that option in her design. Also do not lay flat at first and no closure. The nice thing with etsy is you could probably request she add one.

*Cases:* Different from a "Cover" a case, is something that holds the kindle either with or without a cover. May also be referred to as a "Bag" or "sleeve". Many good options for these and my feeling in this is good extra protection if your cover choice has no closure or is an expensive investment. The last thing I want to see is a big pen mark on my Oberon cover!

Borsa Bella: My favorite of course, no secret. A great little company run by one nice lady who has jumped through hoops to make Kindle covers for every need. Cool fabrics, very nice designs, does custom orders at no extra charge and will even make a case with your fabric. Great customer service.
Negs: May not be the style for everyone.

Waterfield: Nice sporty bags, these look like they are good protection for your K in or out of a cover. 
Negs: a little pricey, not a lot of color options.

Belkin: Nice basic sleeve for Ks only. Also offers a case, available at Target, that can hold your K in a cover.
Negs: No color choices in sleeve, black only. A few more in the Target case either pink, black and maybe blue?

OCTO: A newish product (at least to me) this is a slick, nice looking sleeve, for those who want to read their Kindle with out a cover. 
The reviews are very good and the basic model is reasonably priced. They have some very pretty colored crock versions at a much pricier 88.95.
Negs: Exposed top of Kindle, not much protection if you drop it. Huge price jump if you want one of the more colorful options.

There are some others out there, some really like the Vera Bradley bags or as mentioned a purse that has a pocket just for their Kindles.
These are just my opinions of course but hopefully that will give many new owners a good jumping off point.


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks you did a great summary of all.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Octochick said:


> Bobarra: These are new to a lot of people on this board but I ordered one for my K1 way back when (Nov.08 ), cool fabrics and interesting design, this I think would appeal to the stylish and hip. Good for travelers too. Should offer more than adequate protection for your K.
> Negs: a little pricy for what they are, bulky. Mine did not fold back comfortably and reading my Kindle in it was tough. Also the magnetic closure did not stay closed. I returned it. They may have improved these flaws. Also, check return policy if you buy direct. I suggest buying through Amazon.


Great post, BTW -- super to have it all in one place!

Wanted to say that apparently bobarra HAS improved the things you had issues with. I know they had issues w/ the magnets initially but that has been resolved. My "Austen" snaps closed with a satisfying "snick!" Also, the magnets work when it's open, as well--if you fold the top back first, and then fold the flap back over that, the magnets catch and hold it open. This makes it very easy to hold b/c you're not having to hold it open at all - it holds itself. I don't find it bulky at all.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Great synopsis!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Fantastic break down Octo!*


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for doing this, it was needed.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

pawsplus said:


> Great post, BTW -- super to have it all in one place!
> 
> Wanted to say that apparently bobarra HAS improved the things you had issues with. I know they had issues w/ the magnets initially but that has been resolved. My "Austen" snaps closed with a satisfying "snick!" Also, the magnets work when it's open, as well--if you fold the top back first, and then fold the flap back over that, the magnets catch and hold it open. This makes it very easy to hold b/c you're not having to hold it open at all - it holds itself. I don't find it bulky at all.


That is great to know, cause they really are very cool looking!


----------



## zeferjen (Feb 24, 2009)

Great analysis! Would love to see some analysis on what the various covers weigh.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Great overview, Octochick.  Maybe, as an added positive for the M-Edge case:  it's designed to carry an integrated M-Edge Illuminator booklight, instead of having to carry something separate.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

stargazer0725 said:


> Great overview, Octochick. Maybe, as an added positive for the M-Edge case: it's designed to carry an integrated M-Edge Illuminator booklight, instead of having to carry something separate.


 I really feel that needs to be an optional choice for it to be a positive. Not everyone uses or wants a book light ALL the time. I have used one maybe 3 times and so I certainly do not want to carry one around _all_ the time. I know they are working on making covers that do not include the light (at least I think they are), cause they have gotten a lot of inquires and even complaints. It certainly is a plus if it is something you use a lot and want.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

zeferjen said:


> Great analysis! Would love to see some analysis on what the various covers weigh.


I think a lot of the product details include this info. I think Oberons are probably among the heaviest and I would say my Kindle in it, does not way more than a large size paperback...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Weight for the four covers I own for my Klassic Kindle:
Original 5 & 3/4 ounces
Strangedog canvas and deerskin 6 & 1/8 ounces
Oberon Sky Dragon 9 & 1/4 ounces
Stylz Avant Garde 12 & 5/8 ounces
Kindle in DecalGirl Quest skin 10 & 3/8 ounces
For further reference:
Douglas Adams _Mostly Harmless_ paperback 8 & 5/8 ounces
Patricia Briggs _Moon Called_ paperback 5 & 3/8 ounces
Kim Harrison _The Outlaw Demon Wails_ Hardcover 25 & 5/8 ounces (1 lb and 9 & 5/8 ounces)
J. K. Rowling _Harry Potter and The Half-Blood Prince_ Hardcover 37 & 1/8 ounces (2lb and 1 & 1/8 ounces)


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Lots of great info here, thanks for compiling!



Octochick said:


> I think a lot of the product details include this info. I think Oberons are probably among the heaviest and I would say my Kindle in it, does not way more than a large size paperback...


The problem with that is that the "weights" listed are frequently wrong. LOL The weight listed for the Amazon cover is a shipping weight of over 12 ounces--when the actual weight is about half that. The M-Edge Prodigy is listed at 8.8 ounces, but I'm fairly certain in a head to head that it came out heavier than the Oberon, not lighter. For the same reason people want to see real life pics of cover colors & actual skins, actual weights & dimensions can be very important to some users.

For those looking, here's the last thread on K2 cover weights that was started a bit ago: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6053.0.html


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice breakdown -- I would like to add that Melissa at Borsa Bella will do bags with your own fabric if you don't care for the fabrics she has on her site.  I just sent two of my own fabrics to her to make custom bags for me, I can't wait to see them!


----------



## LivreLover (Mar 5, 2009)

Your compilation will be very helpful to newcomers.  Good work.  You might want to add Noreve, which is a significant presence in the cover market.  Also Stylz.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

WOW! What a great summary and overview! This will help a lot of newcomers!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Nicely done Octochick - very inclusive.  I think your original post should be duplicated (not moved) in the review forum.  Thanks for taking the time to put it together.

Chris


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

LivreLover said:


> Your compilation will be very helpful to newcomers. Good work. You might want to add Noreve, which is a significant presence in the cover market. Also Stylz.


I have not heard any feedback on *K2* covers for either of these companies, I have only heard of someone ordering one (can't remember which) but then not getting any ship date or reply from their inquiries, I think they actually did a charge back? As most new Kindle owners will be buying the K2, I am hesitant to add them till I know they are actually available. If anyone has actually gotten one for their K2, I would love to hear about it and see some pics.

I will say the feedback I saw on the Noreve K1 cover, was very good.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, great info.


----------



## kindlenewbie (Mar 17, 2009)

I had the Stylz Avantgarde cover. It's gorgeous and very well made, but with the trifold was too heavy for my taste. I sold it on eBay with no problem. It did hold the K1 very securely. I also liked the cutout for the back switches.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

kindlenewbie said:


> I had the Stylz Avantgarde cover. It's gorgeous and very well made, but with the trifold was too heavy for my taste. I sold it on eBay with no problem. It did hold the K1 very securely. I also liked the cutout for the back switches.


Thanks for the info... I still have yet to hear about anyone with one of these for the *K2* though?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Octochick, what a great post!  Thank you for going to the trouble to write it all up.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I have not heard any feedback on *K2* covers for either of these companies, I have only heard of someone ordering one (can't remember which) but then not getting any ship date or reply from their inquiries, I think they actually did a charge back? As most new Kindle owners will be buying the K2, I am hesitant to add them till I know they are actually available. If anyone has actually gotten one for their K2, I would love to hear about it and see some pics.
> 
> I will say the feedback I saw on the Noreve K1 cover, was very good.


Good idea, I will post it there too.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I added the OCTO (no relation ) sleeves. Also noted, these new cases... by JAVOedge which offers it in a "flip" and "book" style, black only. Waiting to hear some feedback on those...


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Might this need a sticky?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

kindlenewbie said:


> I had the Stylz Avantgarde cover. It's gorgeous and very well made, but with the trifold was too heavy for my taste. I sold it on eBay with no problem. It did hold the K1 very securely. I also liked the cutout for the back switches.


I did a review of this cover in that section:Stylz Avant Garde Cover. As was mentioned in my earlier post in this thread, it is nearly four ounces heavier than the Oberon cover. However, it is extremely well made, quite good looking and my favorite at this time.


----------



## Javoedge (Apr 30, 2009)

Octochick said:


> I added the OCTO (no relation ) sleeves. Also noted, these new cases... by JAVOedge which offers it in a "flip" and "book" style, black only. Waiting to hear some feedback on those...


Hi Guys, We do have some cases available in Pink Croc now too. We are working hard here to expand our line since everyone is loving the Kindle 2. Unfortuately, our Pink Flip and Book Style case are both sold out right now and will be back in stock at the end of the month.

Flip:
Amazon Kindle 2 Croc Flip Case (Pink)

Bookt Style:
Amazon Kindle 2 Croc Book Style Case (Pink)


----------

